# Online Videos: Luftwaffe Aces, Winged Artillery, WW2 Carrier Action



## zeno303 (Apr 10, 2008)

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In April 2008 Newsletter 

Hello World War 2 plane fans ---

You’re invited to drop your flaps drop by Zeno's Drive-In Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online to view this month’s unique selection of four WW2 air combat documentary films showing for free online. 

Now showing At the Matinee





Luftwaffe Fini The end of the German air force (Color) Exclusive production. This original documentary is composed of recently discovered color film of top Luftwaffe leaders and pilots taken as they fell into Allied hands at the end of World War II. See Reichsmarschall Herman Goering, commander of Luftwaffe fighter forces Adolf Galland, Stuka pilot tank buster supreme Hans Rudel and many more. Captured aircraft are shown as well, including an Me 262, the first jet fighter, and an FW 190. These color images make history come alive. (I was unable to identify a few of the figures shown in the final scene in the film. If you know who they are, please email Zeno. Include the time code on your video player when they appear and evidence, if you have any.)




Winged Artillery (Color) Nine 75mm cannon firing B-25Gs of the 48th Bomb Squadron, 7AAF, based on Apamama in the Gilbert Islands, conduct a hair raising tree top level strike on the Japanese air base on Mille. Also features amazingly well preserved and very rare color footage of daily life of air crew and ground personnel stationed on the islands. As a bonus, you'll watch Sea Bees using heavy equipment to transform these hard won tropical atolls into fully functioning air bases and ground crews maintaining the Mitchell's massive canons. 




FLAK "FLAK" is a fascinating World War II training film for pilots on the theory and practice of evading antiaircraft fire. ("FLAK" is a German acronym for Fliegerabwehrkanone = "Flyer Defense Cannon." ) The specifications, capabilities, and targeting methods of a variety of German and Japanese AAA pieces are discussed as well as both high and low altitude evasions tactics . Well illustrated with charts, animations, and combat film. 




The Fighting Lady A Drive-In Classic "The Fighting Lady" follows the fictional career of an Essex Class aircraft carrier from the Marcus Islands campaign, through Tinian, Truk, the "Mariana's Turkey" and much more. But don't let the term "fictionalized" misslead you. All of the footage shown in this fascinating composite documentary is real -- shot by combat cameramen on board ship and in the air, showing actual Navy and Marine pilots and crewmen up close and personal. ("The Fighting Lady was actually the nickname given to the Yorktowns, CV-5 CV-10.) You'll see dramatic action showing Hellcats, Hell Divers, Corsairs on deck and in the air, including exciting dive bombing, anti-aircraft, and gun camera footage and some amazing walkaway crash landings. And there's a fascinating tour below decks too. But most memorably, you'll see the faces of the officers and enlisted men of the "Fighting Lady" at work and at rest, making it all possible. Powerfully narrated by Hollywood legend Lt. Robert Taylor and directed by Academy Award winner William Wyler. 

If you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films and pilot’s manuals on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, and Stearman N2S . Alert! – Alert! There’s been an F-86 jet sighted over Zeno’s Drive-In!

That's over 16 hours of rockin' World War II props for free viewing over the Internet

Tally Ho!

Zeno

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In /World War II Aviation Videos. Celebrating 10 years on the Internet Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online

Online Videos: Luftwaffe Aces, Winged Artillery, WW2 Carrier Action


----------

